# Venganza Skimmer 13'



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Got this in my email... scheduling a review soon!

It's a micro, right? ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Reminds me of me a little bit....dragging in the back end. ;D

Neat looking little skiff.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

2 people or 450lbs [smiley=1-doh.gif]

Tunnel Sub-Micro, lol. This should be a great review!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Venganza? Another boat manufacture looking for vengeance or revenge? Hope that is coincidence. 

Only thing out there right now is a facebook page. 

http://www.facebook.com/people/Venganza-Marine/100000361773223

I look forward to hearing more.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

its a little to short for me but it a nice looking boat just the same


----------



## Neumie (Jan 13, 2009)

Any idea on the price point? Awesome little skiff.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

> Any idea on the price point?  Awesome little skiff.


X2..how are these?


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

I found this searching around but no active link anywhere. Looks like its being made in bradenton,fl.

09 Venganza 13 Skimmer New
09 Venganza 13 Skimmer New - $12500 (Bradenton Fl.) ... Venganza Can create your custom Skimmer from 6200 up. contact: [email protected] ...
sarasota.craigslist.org/boa/1445024894.html - Similar


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

bit more info


----------



## venganza_marine (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks all for the interest in my Skimmer 13. I have been the Designer for Donzi Marine for 14 years, Designing the ZX and ZR Models. My son and I started Venganza Marine over 2 years ago to create a small backwater boat. We are also proto-typing a 17 Flats, both have a custom step bottom for better performance and fuel economy. We are trying to get the web site up this week or next.....I am looking forward to Capt Jan testing the skiff.


----------



## Neumie (Jan 13, 2009)

> I have been the Designer for Donzi Marine for 14 years, Designing the ZX and ZR Models.


LOL, offshore racing boats to backwater micro skiffs. Interesting jump. Boat looks great, can't wait for the review.


----------



## venganza_marine (Nov 11, 2009)

If anyone is in the Bradenton/Sarasota area and would like to test the skimmer give me a call or e-mail and I will put her in the water.
[email protected]
941-345-3779


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Would you mind giving our readers a little background on the why, where and how you developed the Venganza? 

Cheers
Capt. Jan

P.S. If it's ok with you we'll do the review/draft with a post thanksgiving belly of food... ;D


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

looks really nice! I love how it look with black merc!

any ideas for the performance with 20hp, 15hp and 9.9hp with13' skimmer?

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

Price tag is not very tempting too me lol


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Price tag is not very tempting too me lol


x2
Might as well get the HB Skate for a bit more.


----------



## venganza_marine (Nov 11, 2009)

With the 20 hp 4 stroke merc she runs 32+/-depinding on load, we will have more data on the 15 and 9 soon. 

I think 5,200 boat for boat staying in your pocket, not to bad.


----------



## venganza_marine (Nov 11, 2009)

My name is Chris Collier and I would love to tell everyone about our company and boats. I am the 5th and my son Drew is the 6th generation marine designer and builders. My great, great Grandfather W.T. Collier “Registered Florida Pioneer” homesteaded Marco Island Florida, in the late 1800’s where he built shallow water schooners to transport cargo along the west coast of Florida. W. T. Collier and his sons, Capt Bill and Capt Jack, also built the Collier Inn, which still stands today. 

I was taught designing, lofting and building plugs under my father R, Bruce Collier now retired from Wellcraft Marine as Manager of Product Design and Development. After serving in the United States Coast Guard I began at Wellcraft, later going to Doral and Donzi Marine.  While at Donzi Marine I designed the very first, thru the current, stepped bottom hulls produced at Donzi. Winning several awards and championships along the way. The step bottoms designed for high performance not only improved performance; they are more fuel-efficient and can maintain the performance with a load, depending on size and location of the steps. My first small flats boat was the Lake and Bay 22, We designed and built the plugs in the shop. This model is still currently being built. 

Among the waters we fish is the Braden River off the Manatee River, which I can access via Gap Creek in my back yard. To fully exploit these backwater conditions we felt that we needed a boat between 13 and 18 feet.  This interest is what propelled us toward our current project.  Presently, Donzi has stopped all new development due to their current economic situation.  As a result, what started off as a side job, quickly consumed our attention.  It was at this point that we focused on finishing the 13 first and are currently proto-typing the 17.  

The advantages of the step bottom exceed simply performance.  They convey the ability to carry more weight and maintain speed, and result in excellent fuel efficiency due to less wetted surface in the water.  The 13 has two ¼” steps that allows for a very fuel-efficient and quick hole shot. The 17 is a more aggressive step bottom with a pair of ¾” steps that will allow for an outstanding hole shot, excellent fuel efficiency, better low rpm performance and a top speed of 70+. The 17 should poll in about 6 to 7 inches.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> My name is Chris Collier and I would love to tell everyone about our company and boats. I am the 5th and my son Drew is the 6th generation marine designer and builders. My great, great Grandfather W.T. Collier “Registered Florida Pioneer” homesteaded Marco Island Florida, in the late 1800’s where he built shallow water schooners to transport cargo along the west coast of Florida. W. T. Collier and his sons, Capt Bill and Capt Jack, also built the Collier Inn, which still stands today.
> 
> I was taught designing, lofting and building plugs under my father R, Bruce Collier now retired from Wellcraft Marine as Manager of Product Design and Development. After serving in the United States Coast Guard I began at Wellcraft, later going to Doral and Donzi Marine.  While at Donzi Marine I designed the very first, thru the current, stepped bottom hulls produced at Donzi. Winning several awards and championships along the way. The step bottoms designed for high performance not only improved performance; they are more fuel-efficient and can maintain the performance with a load, depending on size and location of the steps. My first small flats boat was the Lake and Bay 22, We designed and built the plugs in the shop. This model is still currently being built.
> 
> ...


How/will the stepped hull affect draft?


----------



## venganza_marine (Nov 11, 2009)

The 13 with the 115lbs 20hp 4 stroke draws about 4.5" with the 15hp yamaha 2 stroke about 3.5". 
The 17 will be avalible with 90hp, 115hp and 150hp, so depending on engine choice it will sit in 6 to 8 inches, the best backage will be the 115 in 6.5 to 7 inches


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> My name is Chris Collier and I would love to tell everyone about our company and boats. I am the 5th and my son Drew is the 6th generation marine designer and builders. My great, great Grandfather W.T. Collier “Registered Florida Pioneer” homesteaded Marco Island Florida, in the late 1800’s where he built shallow water schooners to transport cargo along the west coast of Florida. W. T. Collier and his sons, Capt Bill and Capt Jack, also built the Collier Inn, which still stands today.
> 
> I was taught designing, lofting and building plugs under my father R, Bruce Collier now retired from Wellcraft Marine as Manager of Product Design and Development. After serving in the United States Coast Guard I began at Wellcraft, later going to Doral and Donzi Marine.  While at Donzi Marine I designed the very first, thru the current, stepped bottom hulls produced at Donzi. Winning several awards and championships along the way. The step bottoms designed for high performance not only improved performance; they are more fuel-efficient and can maintain the performance with a load, depending on size and location of the steps. My first small flats boat was the Lake and Bay 22, We designed and built the plugs in the shop. This model is still currently being built.
> 
> ...


Respect! [smiley=z-respect.gif]


----------



## venganza_marine (Nov 11, 2009)

Just a note: If anyone is going to be in the Siesta Key area this Saturday I will be displaying the boat at CB's Saltwater Outfitters, Fishing Extravaganza, 1249 Stckney Pt. Rd. Siesta Key from 9:00am on, so stop out and check out the boat.


----------



## Neumie (Jan 13, 2009)

Any chance you could post a pic of the bottom of the hull to show the steps? Very interesting design really. I don't know of another poling skiff that is stepped.


----------



## venganza_marine (Nov 11, 2009)

Here is the CAD file showing the steps, I will get some acual photos, but this will give you a good idea.


----------



## venganza_marine (Nov 11, 2009)

Here is a photo.


----------



## venganza_marine (Nov 11, 2009)

Went out to test the 13 with moving some wieght, and the hull just got better, she floats level and picked up speed, we didn't have the gps with us but she's running great.


----------



## verado (Jan 16, 2009)

Thats probably the nicest micro skiff hull ive seen yet. Beautiful!!!


----------



## venganza_marine (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi All, 
I would like to thank Capt Jan for the artical on the 13 Skimmer. We enjoyed the day on the water.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks again for you time. Please keep us up to date on your other project. 

Cheers!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice We are kinda on the same page 










**********************************


----------



## Brigandoutdoors (May 27, 2019)

Anybody know if these are still made?


----------

